# Rooster or Hen?



## LFL (9 mo ago)

Would appreciate opinions. The first is an Easter Egger that is the largest of my new flock (all started from day old hatches), a bit of a bully, and with questionable plumage. The second I'm not sure of regarding "breed." I BELIEVE it is suppose to be a Partridge Olive Egger from My Pet Chicken. They show an example of a POE hen with a lot of comb and lobes - very red but I have my doubts about this one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I suspect rooster on the second photo. That's a lot of comb for a young hen. BTW, how old.

The first one, check the comb. Males have three rows of peas. Hens have one.


----------



## LFL (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I suspect rooster on the second photo. That's a lot of comb for a young hen. BTW, how old.
> 
> The first one, check the comb. Males have three rows of peas. Hens have one.


They're ten weeks. This is the photo from My Pet Chicken that purports it is a Partridge Olive Egger hen:









If it helps, this is a close up of that one's comb:








And I think this sort of clinches it for the EE -


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@ChickenBiscuts needs to stop by and toss in her thoughts. Also @fuzzies.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Both male


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CB, is the single comb an EE? I thought they only had pea combs.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Definitely both male!

Yes, the single comb could be an Easter-egger or Olive-egger. There's been a recent trend of hatcheries producing designer Easter-egger mixes, and a lot of them are Legbar based and have single combs. I've also noticed a lot of Legbar based Olive-eggers in the past few years, probably because they can make sexlinked chicks with Legbar hens bred by Marans roosters (as long as they aren't Cuckoo Marans) and save themselves on hiring chick sexers.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Fuzz beat me to it. X2 on all accounts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still learning after all these years. Thanks. Both of you.


----------



## LFL (9 mo ago)

Thanks to you all!


----------

